# Haddon Tunnel, Matlock to Buxton Line - Dec 08



## smileysal (Dec 28, 2008)

With little better to do on a chilly Sunday afternoon, we set off down the road in search of the long disused Haddon Tunnel, closed since 1967 under the Doctor Beeching cuts. The line has since become part of the Monsal Trail with this and a few other tunnels now closed to intrepid walkers and explorers lol. 

This bit shamelessly stolen from Wikipedia lol.

Haddon Tunnel is a tunnel in Derbyshire, England built by the Manchester, Buxton, Matlock and Midlands Junction Railway between Rowsley and Bakewell, opened in 1863.

Although the line closed in 1967, it has historic interest, for it was on the Midland Railway and LMS main line from London to Manchester, and there are ambitious plans by Peak Rail to reopen it.

It had been constructed entirely to hide it from the view of the Duke of Rutland where the line passed Haddon Hall. It is 1,058 yards (967 m) long and, being close to the surface, it was mostly built by the 'cut and cover' method. There are five ventilation shafts, one being the full width of the double-track tunnel, the deepest being only 12 feet (3.7 m).

Shortly after the headings met, part of it collapsed, killing four workers outright, and wounding another so seriously that he died the following day. The railway paid £100 compensation to each of their families.

Following closure, the trackbed and tunnel was reincorporated into the Haddon Estate. The long campaign by Peak Rail and others culminated in a feasibility study by Derbyshire County Council in 2004, the Haddon Estate being a major opponent of the plan.

Pics taken with my new toy, still learning how to use it, so go easy - or not lol.






















Visited with ThenewMendoza and Fairy Girl, (she isn't a member on here, she's only 4 lol).

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice I do like old raliway stuff, those are some good pics. Saw some interesting looking old lines while driving to Harpur Hill today as it happens. Do you have any pics of the portal?


----------



## Neosea (Dec 28, 2008)

Cool photos, enjoy your new toy


----------



## ashless (Dec 28, 2008)

smileysal said:


> Pics taken with my new toy, still learning how to use it, so go easy - or not lol.l



And we're presented with four beautifully in focus, nicely composed shots.....I think we would all agree you're doing just fine!


----------



## smileysal (Dec 28, 2008)

ashless said:


> And we're presented with four beautifully in focus, nicely composed shots.....I think we would all agree you're doing just fine!



lol, thank you kind sir  That will be Mendo's influence lol.  

 Sal


----------



## thompski (Dec 28, 2008)

Good stuff there Sal, what model is your new toy?


----------



## smileysal (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi mate,

It's a Fuji S5600 and it's ace. Mendo bought it for me for Christmas.  It's an ex Bungle Cam lol.

 Sal


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Dec 28, 2008)

Some of my pics. An enjoyable wander despite the freezing temperatures and whining child lol .





























M


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 28, 2008)

I like the one with the greenery mate, very cool


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 29, 2008)

Fantastic photos, both of you. Looks like an enjoyable explore and good fun with your new camera, Sal. Nice one!


----------

